# Lodge Visibilty



## imxbx (May 1, 2017)

My Lodge is located in an office park, not typically what you think of when thinking of a Lodge. I always imagined something brick and mortar, kind of old feeling with an obvious S&C on display on some part of the building. Regardless, we just got some fancy decals for the doors/windows and an awesome reflective sign for the corner. Interested to see what your guys' Lodge buildings look like and curious as to how you guys make the Lodge visible (or not, and why, if that's the case).


----------



## MarkR (May 2, 2017)




----------



## Bloke (May 2, 2017)

People can join Freemasonry if they've never heard of it. Web site has been key. We have 3, one for lodge, one for building, one for all lodges
http://www.lodgedevotion.net/gipps-street-collingwood-Abbotsford/main-lodge-room


----------



## Keith C (May 2, 2017)

The name is now missing and the new name and number "Shiloh-MaCalla Lodge No. 558 F&AM" is in the process of being installed.


----------



## Descartes (May 2, 2017)

The outside of my lodge, as supplied by maps. 
The large S & C outside actually lights up when turned on. It sits right next to a bank, just about on the corner of a busy street.
Yet it still feels somewhat easy to walk right past it if you are unaware of the symbol or just not paying attention. 






Sent from my LG-D852 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke (May 2, 2017)

Descartes said:


> The outside of my lodge, as supplied by maps.
> The large S & C outside actually lights up when turned on. It sits right next to a bank, just about on the corner of a busy street.
> Yet it still feels somewhat easy to walk right past it if you are unaware of the symbol or just not paying attention.
> 
> ...



I almost didn't see the S&C on the buildings roof on my small phone screen....


----------



## Bloke (May 2, 2017)

Your images are better than my link but when I tried to put in images, they showed in preview   but  not post .... (if you have an idea on that, pm me rather than take this thread off topic.... i suspect the images did not show due to security settings or size)


----------



## jermy Bell (May 2, 2017)

Mine is in the open, in the middle of town, on the corner next to city hall. And there are people who didn't know it was there.


----------



## Elexir (May 2, 2017)

We rent from another order (a total of four orders use it), wich is not uncommon for orders in Sweden to do. In Sweden some masonic buildings have a S&C but its more common to use the masonic cross wich is a red St George cross with specific dimensions. We also have a flag up on lodge days with a masonic cross on a white background.

As for website, the GLs website has been done so that all lodges can be found directly there with adresses and all.


----------



## Ripcord22A (May 3, 2017)

Elexir said:


> We rent from another order (a total of four orders use it), wich is not uncommon for orders in Sweden to do. In Sweden some masonic buildings have a S&C but its more common to use the masonic cross wich is a red St George cross with specific dimensions. We also have a flag up on lodge days with a masonic cross on a white background.
> 
> As for website, the GLs website has been done so that all lodges can be found directly there with adresses and all.


Is that eagle a Scottish rite or ......

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Elexir (May 3, 2017)

No, it belongs to another order called Svarta Örns orden (brotherhood of the black eagle) that owns the building.


----------



## Ripcord22A (May 3, 2017)

Is there a lot of cross membership?

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Elexir (May 3, 2017)

Not really, most people who holds more the one membership is a member of another order.


----------



## n8blanchard (May 4, 2017)

We don't have many issues with visibility in Utah.


----------



## n8blanchard (May 4, 2017)

Descartes said:


> The large S & C outside actually lights up when turned on.



I'd love to see a picture of that!


----------



## Descartes (May 4, 2017)

n8blanchard said:


> I'd love to see a picture of that!


Some day soon I will post a picture of it for you. Its not a large set of lights - probably sounds more impressive than it is. 
Still a nice touch I enjoy about coming to meetings in the evenings. Although 95% of the time they are off. 

Sent from my LG-D852 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## CLewey44 (May 5, 2017)

The name is now missing and the new name and number "Shiloh-MaCalla Lodge No. 558 F&AM" is in the process of being installed.







These two are really nice. I like the feel of them. The exterior anyways.


----------



## Manuel Carrasco (May 6, 2017)

*This is our Lodge: 
Greefield Park Lodge #133

Also meeting here:*
St-Lambert Lodge #95
Lodge de L'Amitié #145

Located in:
Greenfield Park, Quebec, Canada


----------



## Ripcord22A (May 6, 2017)

Manuel Carrasco said:


> *This is our Lodge:
> Greefield Park Lodge #133
> 
> Also meeting here:*
> ...


Thats very neat! Is it an old church?

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## CLewey44 (May 6, 2017)

Manuel Carrasco said:


> *This is our Lodge:
> Greefield Park Lodge #133
> 
> Also meeting here:*
> ...


Love it!


----------



## MarkR (May 7, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> These two are really nice. I like the feel of them. The exterior anyways.



Here's the lodge room.


----------



## Bloke (May 7, 2017)

That's cool Mark.  We only have one lodge room with Windows like that and it's only a few years old... it's hard to tell the age of that building, when does it date from ?


----------



## Keith C (May 7, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> These two are really nice. I like the feel of them. The exterior anyways.



Here is our Lodge Room.  Hard to see but the windows are stained glass, the building used be a Church.


----------



## MarkR (May 8, 2017)

Bloke said:


> That's cool Mark.  We only have one lodge room with Windows like that and it's only a few years old... it's hard to tell the age of that building, when does it date from ?


We've been in it since 1877.  There was a significant remodeling done in 1916, but none of our records tell us just what is original and what is new, particularly regarding the lodge room.  Those theater-style seats are clearly newer than 1877, and the domed ceiling was put in some time in the 40s from what I've been told.


----------



## Manuel Carrasco (May 11, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Thats very neat! Is it an old church?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app



Yes, a chapel, on the side of an old church. It kept the mysticism and antique taste of freemasonry in the stone from the outside, I love it too!


----------



## hwood (May 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Keith C (May 11, 2017)

hwood said:


> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app



Nice!

I didn't know there was a lodge in Coopersburg.  What Masonic District are you in?


----------



## drumaly (May 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## hwood (May 13, 2017)

Keith C said:


> Nice!
> 
> I didn't know there was a lodge in Coopersburg.  What Masonic District are you in?



There's been a lodge in Coopersburg since thee 1800s the old lodge was downtown. They shared it with The Oddfellow's. The one we're in now I believe was built in the 1960s. 9 District


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Pete Ramboldt (May 20, 2017)

Morning Star Lodge No. 10 - Beloit Wisconsin


----------

